# Casa Del Mar Beach Resort



## gnipgnop (Mar 16, 2008)

Has anyone been here recently?  Last review on TUG was from a visit in 2005.  We have exchanged into this resort for August, 2009.  Very curious about the location, conditions of the units, pool, beach, and anything else you can offer.  This will be our first visit to Aruba.


----------



## lvhmbh (Mar 16, 2008)

I did not stay there (we own down the way at Costa Linda) but I did go there for several dinners, breakfasts and lunches.  There new restaurant Matthews is a real hit.  The food is good and the location - right on the beach - is fantastic.   I talked with an owner there and he said the resorts units are in great condition and he was very pleased with the service as well.  It is on very nice beach next to Aruba Beach Club and the pool is large as well.  Linda


----------



## gnipgnop (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks Linda ~ Is there anyone else that might have stayed there in the past 12 -18 months that could add to this?


----------



## Blondie (Mar 16, 2008)

Stayed there last April and loved it. Had a two bedroom overlooking the pool- and RCI did give me what was on the confirmation. Front bedroom is nice with king bed and back has two twin beds and is rather dungeon like, but the front definitely had the view. We had two nice bathrooms. Older resort but in nice shape. Love the beachfront dining and the restaurant at the Aruba Beach club had great grouper at lunch! Be careful where you put your towels- something about CDM folks not being able to reswerve loungers/huts in front of ABC as I recall. The only funky part is how you get into the parking lot. It sort of winds around behind the Alhambra casino which makes it odd to see and to get to but we loved it. One bedroom units sre not on the beach as I recall and are across the parking lot which is not so great.  Hope this helps. PM me as I may have some pics!


----------



## gnipgnop (Mar 16, 2008)

We do have a two bedroom ~ since reading your reply ~ I'm so glad!  Would hate not being able to see the ocean, after all, we're in Aruba!


----------



## carlrocky (Mar 16, 2008)

*Casa del Mar*

We ate there also and loved the beach front resturaunt. Prices and food were good too. We were there in December and really liked the place. Most of the two bedrooms have great views, and as a previous responder mentioned all the one bedroom places are not on the beach but behind the two bedroom places(not good for them). But you will love the place. If you have never been there before its easy to miss. Once you see the Costa Linda you need to turn around ,You passed it. It was very clean and well maintained with a very nice beach!


----------



## gnipgnop (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone ~ CDM sounds great ~ and I can't wait to go there.


----------



## Jamerican71 (Mar 18, 2008)

*I stayed there and loved it*

I was just there Thanksgiving 2007 and loved my 2 bedroom facing the pool.  Check in was fast and the room was just as described by the poster above. We didn't eat the restaurant on site but did enjoy their 2 for 1 happy hours.  Beach was not as wide as I expected but it was still wonderful.  We rented a car right in the lobby and reciede the owner discount even though we weren't owners.


----------



## gnipgnop (Mar 19, 2008)

Jamerican71:

I see you were there most recently and that your from Maryland.  Could you tell me what airline you used to fly to Aruba?  Do they have non-stop flights?  Not counting any layovers, how long of a flight is it to Aruba?  Hope you can answer some of my questions........and thanks for your reply about the resort.


----------



## Jamerican71 (Mar 21, 2008)

gnipgnop said:


> Jamerican71:
> 
> I see you were there most recently and that your from Maryland.  Could you tell me what airline you used to fly to Aruba?  Do they have non-stop flights?  Not counting any layovers, how long of a flight is it to Aruba?  Hope you can answer some of my questions........and thanks for your reply about the resort.



We flew IAD (Dulles) to Aruba with a short layover in Puerto Rico both ways.  I think Puerto Rico to Aruba is no longer available.  OUr flight was about 4 1/2 hours.  United and USAir have non stop flights from the Wash-Metro area but I'm not sure if its BWI, IAD or DCA.


----------



## TomR (Mar 22, 2008)

USAir has direct flights out of Philadelphia.  I have tickets for June this year, leaving at 7:30AM and arriving at about 12:10 PM.  God only knows what the 2009 schedule will be.


----------



## HHI5 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Casa Del Mar was WONDERFUL!*

We just returned a few days ago after spending 10 days there. Wow... it was fantastic. We love the low rise area, the beach is the most beautiful on the island and the staff is very sweet and helpful. You will love it.

Conditions are great. Rooms are clean and well cared for. The pool is sparkling clean and never too crowded. The beach is wide with - sometimes - slightly heavy surf - but nothing that my 9 year old daughter couldn't handle.

Restaurant on site is very nice and a little pricey. But there is a Subway across the street for $5.00 subs and Pizza Bobs was awesome and very affordable (and within a short walking distance.) 

We went on USAirways direct out of Charlotte NC and got a great deal.


----------

